# from 380 to 400v



## Frode (Feb 19, 2013)

How can i convert a lathe from 380 v 3 phase to 400v 3 phase


----------



## RLWP (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that they are the same thing. Your electricity company produces a voltage within a range rather than to a precise figure, there's a good chance 380V and 400V fall in the same range

Richard


----------



## tarmo120 (Feb 19, 2013)

The industrial voltage in my country varies between 380v 3 phase to 480 3 phase. And once I asked an electricial what to do if I have a higher voltage grid than the machine wants.
And he told me that as long as it has 3 phases and an industrial motor, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Frode (Feb 19, 2013)

my new lathe have 3 phase 4-pin and i have 5-pin red 3 phase in my garage


----------



## xalky (Feb 19, 2013)

Frode said:


> my new lathe have 3 phase 4-pin and i have 5-pin red 3 phase in my garage


You probably have 3-"Hot" legs , 1 neutral, and 1 ground in your garage. The lathe probably just has 3- hot legs and a ground. You can pull you electrical panel off of both to see how they're hooked up internally and use your tester to determine the rest. 

If you don't feel comfortable around electricity, get an electrician.


----------



## Frode (Feb 19, 2013)

i have already spoken whit an electican, but i dont learn anything if i pay him to do the job.


----------



## tarmo120 (Feb 19, 2013)

Frode said:


> i have already spoken whit an electican, but i dont learn anything if i pay him to do the job.



Could you not observe the jobs when he is doing it? Or ask questions when he is doing it?
Or make him draw you a diagram on what should be where and why.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 19, 2013)

I spend a considerable part of every week correcting wiring done by people with no experience or skill in electrical work. Unless you have training in electrical work, please pay the electrician. We'd rather have you alive.


----------



## Frode (Feb 20, 2013)

My new neighbour that is electrician will take a look


----------



## Alan Douglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Presumably you're in Bergen, Norway?  Most of us aren't familiar with electric codes there, so it would be difficult to guide you from a distance.  Your local electrician will know the local requirements.  But as already noted, it does look as if your job will be very simple.

A person can take chances with 120V and even 240V, but a mistake with 400V is more risky.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm glad you have help so near. He'll get you going very quickly.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 20, 2013)

It may be as simple as changing the taps on the stepdown transformer used by the controls, contactors, and pilot lamps. The motor, in all likelihood, would be fine @ 400, but even then, if there are lead arrangements for 380, they should be changed too. Your electrician will know.


----------



## Frode (Feb 21, 2013)

My el. motor was not only 400v but 220-290/ 380-420v 3 phase.

I need phase transformer from 400v - 230v. in my garage


----------

